# Well hung guy....well,...... hung out to DRY



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

I like this! looking forward to the rest keep us posted....


----------



## jennyjenn39 (Sep 27, 2012)

So far its looking great!


----------



## CoreysCrypt (Oct 21, 2011)

that looks great!


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

this is going to be amazing!

keep up the gr8 work & keep taking pics & keep us posted

amk


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

I love seeing the progress of projects like these. It keeps it real and is exciting to see the final product when it's all done, too. It let's the rest of us not-so-artistic type know it *CAN* be done! LOL


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

Forgot to mention.. it looks AWESOME!!!! The hands are creepy!!!!!


----------



## OctART (Aug 24, 2010)

Here I hit the shredded burlap with M.Mud 










and a coat of M.Mud on the ribs and torso









The roots I dug up from a cedar tree ,I painted red turned out FANTASTIC









A coat of monster mud on the burlap head









This thing turned out Great






































Thanx for the PROPS 
and watch for my next Tutorial 

Donovan


----------



## zoon_ii (Sep 23, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

excellent!

have you considered leds in the eye sockets? thinking that might look kewl

i have a couple of the same skull that you used

really luv the hands ... sooooo kreepy!

amk


----------



## Phantom Blue (Sep 28, 2008)

OctART - I love the red roots!....a very cool touch to this guy!

Thanks for sharing.

PB


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

That's very nice OctArt.....Very creative!


----------



## HalloweenMaster (Apr 2, 2006)

That came out Great


----------



## OctART (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey Thanx for the PROPS 
I found the roots just set this thing off, I`d use them in everything but fear of OVER use prevents me.
Maybe next year 

Thanx again !!!


----------



## notjustaphaze (Sep 18, 2010)

Love this guy..his evil cousin will look great in my VooDoo theme this year...thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow! That's great. I especially like the burlap skull. Gives me an idea for som scrap burlap I have.


----------



## tortured_serenity (Sep 17, 2012)

He's great. the root idea was brilliant.


----------



## andrewtangent (Jan 23, 2013)

Looks great! I really like how you've used the roots and tree limbs. It's so much nicer to be able to find objects to work in your prop than having to buy or fabricate them from scratch.


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

this is awesome!
I too love the burlap skull.... I have a bunch of hot glue skulls that could use a better "skin" and I think I'll add burlap to the list to try. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nepboard (Sep 21, 2009)

My kinda building! Great Job!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Very creepy. Nice work!


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

I love this! You did a great job with the roots, it is a very creative touch and such a awesome idea! I hope you dont mind i steal that idea from you!


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 21, 2004)

Very creative! Fantastic job!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Sep 26, 2010)

Looks Great!


----------



## OctART (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey Thanx a lot , I bin workin hard on another few and I love to see member pages with PIC's as well 

Keep Calm and Keep On Hauntin On


----------

